
For Startups, How Many Angels Is Too Many? - r0h1n
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/07/technology/for-start-ups-how-many-angels-is-too-many.html
======
danieltillett
One.

I know I am being snarky, but in my opinion all startups should aim for being
self-funded with no outside investors. This is not because I think this is the
way to get rich, but because it gives you the greatest freedom. Taking on
investors should be your last resort, not first step. Making something great
and living a good life is more important than money.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Agreed. Get three awesome advisers instead of even one Angel.

Same benefit, less hassle.

------
johnrydell
This is going to sound stupid but you should pick up as many as are useful to
your specific needs. If you are super desperate for money, you might end up
with a ton of angels. (Just remember the tradeoff that you will be managing a
ton of personalities forever.)

On the flipside, if you can find a small handful of angels that not only bring
money but who can help you with sales, marketing, or operational, then go for
it.

Never forget the time commitment that you have to put in to every single
person who gives you a dollar.

